# Spirit Halloween store display



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

The usually are for sale the day after Halloween. I went to buy the trees from last year but the manager that day tried to charge me twice as much as the guy I asked the night before.


----------



## furfee25 (Apr 25, 2010)

How much were they asking? Just curious


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

100 per tree. Wasn't to bad if they would have quoted that first I would have bought them. No idea what they would charge on the cardboard stuff.


----------



## kindo (Sep 10, 2015)

I tried to get there tree's last year but they wanted $300 per tree!! i think they wanted like $50 to 80 for there card board stuff if i can remember right. It all depends on who you ask.


----------



## ken spirk (Mar 11, 2016)

l went to the Spirit Halloween store last week and they were not opened yet but l got to talk to the manager about the 2 gargoyles that are on display. She said that they could not sell them until after the 22nd or 25th of October. I went there Sunday and she was not working so I gave them my name and number but I am going back Monday to let her know that I do want them so hopefully I get them for the cemetery fence that I am building this year. I am planning on putting them on either side of the gates in the center of the front yard. furfee25. I will let you know what happens after I talk to her. Ken


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

I could be way off on this, but this is my understanding;
You use to go to spirit about the 30th, 31st or nov 1 and talk to the manager and they negotiated a price for the corrugated "sets".
Then Spirit started to offer them for a price "all new" non setup units, with instruction sheets, but you could negotiate a price on the setup units in store.
Next Spirit gave manager price lists to offer the corrugated and other pcs (like the monitor) for pickup near the end or the 1st.
BUT last year the tree demand caught them by surprise and the prices were all over the place.....
Also, I believe those monies, from the display sales, including the monitors and trees, go to spirits charity.
(and stores have a contest between each other for raising monies for the charity.)

So depending on when, where and the manager, the prices are all over the place.

If anyone is in the know, please correct me, as this is mostly observation and recall from previous threads.

Jerseyscare


----------



## ken spirk (Mar 11, 2016)

furfee25. l went to Spirit Halloween store and talked to the manager about the gargoyles and she said that they will be $300.00 for the pair. l don't think I want to spend that much on them being chiped up and pieces missing off the tips of the wings. Ken


----------



## 117_NigHtMaREs (Sep 24, 2015)

last year when I saw the trees, I asked the manager person how much and he went to a binder that had prices and pics of all the displays that would be for sale and he told me 200$. he said he couldn't sell them until a certain date. and man was I there before they opened on that day, I got my one tree(with a 20% coupon I got) just as a guy with a trailer pulled up to actually buy the whole setup with all four or five trees. he was upset but I got my tree! yay!


----------



## habeastortoise (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's the deal, at least in LI, NY. Due to high demand for the trees and the gargoyles in the display, Spirit stores actually have a waiting list where you leave your name and phone number. A few days before Halloween the store will try to reach the contacts on the list in descending order. The prices for the trees were preset at $150 a pop (which is a fantastic deal). I am pretty far down one list and actually went to another store thirty minutes before their grand opening and the display props were already spoken for  You truly need some luck and patience to ascertain these props. Good luck.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

From what I've seen on here over the years, every single store has different prices.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

My store wouldn't make a waiting list. On the 25th, first come first served. I paid $150 for tree with a damaged branch (from hangning the skeleton on a swing). And $200 for a good tree.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I signed the wait list for the gargoyles. I'm #8 on the list. Not holding out hope lol!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Did the gargoyles have the "rip" on the base? And hole in bavk w, hose for a fog machine?


----------



## Hern Dizzle (Oct 19, 2016)

I bought a Spirit Halloween Voodoo Swamp display last year. It came with a ton of lights and the set looks awesome, but they wouldn't provde the instructions because they said there was private information. I'' wondering if anyone knows how to get instructions for sold displays. Thanks!


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm in Canada, so the prices are higher LOL tried getting a tree last year but the waiting list had like 50 names on it !!!
they were asking 350$ ea before halloween, so I took a chance and called them up early morning on the 31st .. they said the last tree was spoken for and the guy was picking it up later that day  
Halloween goes by and the next morning I wake up the wife and say, we're going to Spirit to see what is left, BEHOLD I walk in as the doors open and the tree is still there.. Instead of running inside like everyone else, I headed straight to the cashier and asked the manager about the tree.. she said the guy never came, I said can I have it.. she said sure 200$ cash  SOLD by the time a guy went to take it apart, there was at least 10 people in line asking for it LOL hahahaha

this year, I went when they opened and put my name on the list, I'm #1 so if they respect and didn't lose my # I should get a call and have the chance to buy another one.. this year they all have little black brackets holding the branches together, guessing it' because of the swings. last season some branches broke because they weren't made to support that..


----------



## Mrjinglepants (Sep 21, 2016)

I got one of the trees last year. It didn't go together as well as the others so they sold it to me as defective for $40 way before Halloween. I was jazzed. More so now that I see what they go for.

A word of warning... Unless they've changed things the structural portions may require work. The limbs are fiberglass with a 2" square metal socket that slips together. The joint isn't very strong at all (thus the deal I got) and may need to be supported. Last year I used a loop of bailing wire to hold the limbs up. This year I planned to redo the joints but thought I'd try construction adhesive first and just glue the limbs on. Well, next year I'll be rebuilding the joints haha. I'm thinking longer connections and fill the cavity with great stuff foam for security. Beyond that I'm not sure what to do. Maybe retro a pvc frame? Anyway, just wanted to let folks know they're not all that sturdy. Again, this is unless they've addressed this on the newer pieces. Anyone have the same experience or know if it's fixed?


----------



## Mhrdz12 (Aug 17, 2013)

I bought the general store and zombie wasteland gateway pillars a couple years back for $30 each (cheap huh) I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions on keeping the displays from warping from morning dew


----------



## Rabbit101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Several weeks ago I went in and asked about the Trees on display, I was told at my close-est store (friend works there) had a number of people on the waiting list for the trees (only 2 per store FYI) But the manager called a nearby store and they did not have anybody on the list for the trees.
She did look up the trees from a PRICE LIST and they were $250 each I was looking right at the list it was a printed out list.
Got a call last night from the nearby store that the trees were available as of today 10/24/2016 (my place on list didn't matter 1st come 1st served)
Went to the store and paid for it from a list (Same list) she pointed out it was $250.
Also the 1st store I went to the manager is my old neighbor I trust her that the list is legit.
So
1. Ask for manager
2. Ask to be on list they will call you as they want the stuff gone before the 31st (Although I was told last night 1st come first served)
3. If list is long ask the manager to call another store and put you on a list somewhere else. (does not hurt to have 2 or 3 stores call you when stuff is ready to sell.
4. Ask to see the price list I don't see why any manager would not show it to you
5. If you are willing to take a chance and wait for a lower price that's up to you but the limited stuff probably wont be around long


----------



## mudflap (May 23, 2015)

Who has the instructions? Who's making these trees? there has to be a source.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I bought the pair of trees from my local Spirit store yesterday, my daughter works there so she had her ear close to to the ground as far as when they were available, she texted me that they were available, I dropped $400 for the pair but I'm very happy I've wanted them since I saw a similar pair last year, no list, money talks, first with cash.


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone inquired about this years Hotel display at any of their local stores?


----------



## Mrjinglepants (Sep 21, 2016)

Rabbit101 said:


> View attachment 368194


It looks like they fixed the weak joint issue. Those are much larger and more secure than what's on mine. Are those sockets hard plastic?


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

I got me second one last night  they aren't made the same this year. the one I got last season was foam filled with what seems like epoxy textured finish with some metal inserts.
this year they look to be all hard plastic, same details but a little less texture. inserts are all plastic.
overall, looks like they fit better and the have little brackets with screws to hold everything together.
really pleased with it, and more so that spirit respected their list  tried convincing the wife to get a third one !!! that didn't work at all LOL
hey Happy to have two now..
can't wait to set the final things on Monday..


----------



## Bigameman (Aug 17, 2015)

I put my name on the list five days after they opened I was about 10th down the list. They called on the 25th of October and offered me the chance to purchase the tree, I wanted the gargoyles to, but I was too late. picked up the tree for $250. Solid hard plastic, well worth it.


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

You are all so lucky we have nothing like that here in the UK.


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Went to one of my 2 near by Spirit stores today and picked up the Horror Hotel Sign, Stone Arches and wall. Next years party theme will be a Dead & Breakfast or some type of Haunted Hotel theme. The manager John was great. He was honest about how much help he could provide on Halloween for obvious reasons, or on Nov 1st because that's when the 50% starts. He helped take everything apart without damaging anything, and put the larger pieces in the back for me to pick up later in the day. He even took the time to print out the assembly directions. They had a list of people wanting the display stuff but he said no one followed after the 24th when they were allowed to start selling the stuff. They still have their one and only tree but $250 is too much for me to add to the pile


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Went back to Spirit today and just missed the tree for 50% off. I scored some additional Hotel scene items for half price. 

Anyone pick up anything worth while?


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

I picked up three columns from the Hotel setup (2 short and 1 tall column) and all of the black and silver planters that I think were part of the clock tower setup. I was really dying for the columns and they were 50% off, so I am very happy with my score. I may break down the tall one to make the short ones a bit larger, and then use the spare tops for something next year. The manager had a list of the display items and their prices, and then I got half off of that - so I think I paid $12.50 for the short ones, $25 for the tall one, and $3 each for the planters. 

I would have loved to have gotten a tree, but none of the Spirits in my area had them this year.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone know about the face/mask cardboard displays they display above the shelves and stuff. I scored a lot of animatronics but tomorrow my mom and I are gonna pick up the political posters they have with the faces. How much are those??


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

I purchased the entire hotel display elevator wall, columns, checking desk, key wall chandelier, sconces, lighted HOTEL, picture and lamp yesterday. Picked it up today. Was a little bent that they sold out from under me the pic and lamp before I arrived to pickup.

I'm supposed to pick up other pieces at a different store tommoro. Employees tore it down and damaged a few pieces, but still worth it because it will save me lots of time next year.


----------



## mindblender (Nov 3, 2013)

Nickthetoyguy said:


> Anyone know about the face/mask cardboard displays they display above the shelves and stuff. I scored a lot of animatronics but tomorrow my mom and I are gonna pick up the political posters they have with the faces. How much are those??


From talking to a store manager yesterday, and also from past experience, the cardboard cutouts above the shelves are "donation priced" and that there was no set price for them. I bought a few a couple years back for $5 each I think. Good luck!


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought about asking about the set pieces, but then I saw the prices....
They wanted close to $2K for the clock tower, without the projector and like $1500 for the hotel stuff. I was blown away, it's all cardboard after all.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks!! I bought the "making Halloween great again sign with heads" for $10


----------



## Haunt808 (Sep 13, 2016)

Here in Hawaii they throw it away if nobody wants it and you have to break it down yourself ... I tried to ask them for it but they said if nobody buys it they throw it away smh... So I asked how much for the hotel and they gave it to me for $500 and then the manager sold me the tower for $120 and 2 trees for $120ea... I told them if your gonna throw away the card board hotel why can't I just have it your gonna break it down any way. They said in Hawaii it's not like the mainland where they have waiting list. One store didn't even set the tower up because it was to big so I got mines all in the boxes. But the hotel I had to break down and fold it up so it can fit in my truck bed. They said it took 3 guys 8hrs a day that's 72 hours. Me and my partner broke it down in 2hrs. Then they asked us to help them do inventory and help them move shelves we said nahhhh maybe if you would've gave us the hotel because you guys were gonna break it any way. Then as we was going out the manager said I'll pay you guys to help us. We said in Hawaii (OHANA) means family it's like me going hunting,fishing or diving and throw my catch away when somebody else wanted it. We scratch each other's back here in the islands and that manager was In it for the money!!! They had 4 stores here and they threw all the rest of the hotels and towers away except for the ones I got. I'll be using that in my haunted house next year thou!!! HAPPY HAUNTING...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I was 2nd on the list for the elevator display. Our store sold it on the 24th of Oct.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

SpookyBethesda said:


> I picked up three columns from the Hotel setup (2 short and 1 tall column) and all of the black and silver planters that I think were part of the clock tower setup. I was really dying for the columns and they were 50% off, so I am very happy with my score. I may break down the tall one to make the short ones a bit larger, and then use the spare tops for something next year. The manager had a list of the display items and their prices, and then I got half off of that - so I think I paid $12.50 for the short ones, $25 for the tall one, and $3 each for the planters.
> 
> I would have loved to have gotten a tree, but none of the Spirits in my area had them this year.


Yeah I wanted the columns too. Those were highly detailed and made of hard plastic. You can't beat that !


----------



## melissaky (Sep 30, 2008)

If you don’t mind, I’m first on the list for (only requested 1 portion) of 2019 wharf/dock cardboard display and would love to have a base price to consider when they make or ask for an offer! Feel free to message me & I would very much appreciate the insight and info


alltogetherdead said:


> I purchased the entire hotel display elevator wall, columns, checking desk, key wall chandelier, sconces, lighted HOTEL, picture and lamp yesterday. Picked it up today. Was a little bent that they sold out from under me the pic and lamp before I arrived to pickup.
> 
> I'm supposed to pick up other pieces at a different store tommoro. Employees tore it down and damaged a few pieces, but still worth it because it will save me lots of time next year.


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

I used to own 2 of the trees. I am willing to bet that most people will run into the same problems that I did--too many humans touched them previous to my ownership. Although the limbs get loose over time, some well placed spider webs and lights will do wonders to keep them together.


----------



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

If anyone is interested I have a 2018 Spirit Halloween Farmhouse store display brand new still in the shipping boxes and plastic strapped. PM me of interested


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

If i had the room to store it I’d love it.


----------



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

I have the full farm house, brand new in the shipping boxes. Ready to be part of someones collection. I'm open to trades for good working Spirit props or outright cash and carry sale. Pm me
View attachment 736470
View attachment 736471
View attachment 736472
View attachment 736473
View attachment 736474
👍


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

jonnyci said:


> Where are you located?


19567 Pennsylvania. About an hour north of Philadelphia


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I bought the spirit farm house years ago, I don't know what the hell I was thinking!!!!


----------



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

Makes for an awesome backdrop if you have the space👍


----------



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

I would entertain any reasonable cash offer or trades for animatronic props 👍


----------



## Crouchytheclown (Oct 20, 2020)

yes I have this year too I’m buying the whole reapers cave from 2020 the back them


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

It took us three years, but we finally set up our haunted bridge from Spirit. But then we didn't have people go through due to social distancing -- but next year, next year! We joked that it was the 270 expansion project, a local road boondoggle. That terrified the adults at least.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

SpookyBethesda said:


> It took us three years, but we finally set up our haunted bridge from Spirit. But then we didn't have people go through due to social distancing -- but next year, next year! We joked that it was the 270 expansion project, a local road boondoggle. That terrified the adults at least.
> 
> View attachment 743048


any pics of what they use for the bouncing mechanism?


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> any pics of what they use for the bouncing mechanism?


I'll take some pictures of the base of it and how it's designed -- it bottomed out a little bit for us, so next year when we use it we will put some sand or plastic bags bunched up underneath it for a bit more support. It's a pain to store but it was totally worth it!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

SpookyBethesda said:


> I'll take some pictures of the base of it and how it's designed -- it bottomed out a little bit for us, so next year when we use it we will put some sand or plastic bags bunched up underneath it for a bit more support. It's a pain to store but it was totally worth it!


Nice pick up at Spirit, we got screwed out of that display. LOL. Thanks so much


----------



## Spirit Zombie (Mar 8, 2021)

DeadED said:


> bad if they would have quoted that first I would have bought them. No idea what they would charge on the cardboard stuff.





Hern Dizzle said:


> I bought a Spirit Halloween Voodoo Swamp display last year. It came with a ton of lights and the set looks awesome, but they wouldn't provde the instructions because they said there was private information. I'' wondering if anyone knows how to get instructions for sold displays. Thanks!


Are you gonna sell?


----------



## spooky night (Sep 23, 2011)

Spirit Zombie said:


> Are you gonna sell?


I had no problem getting display instructions from Spirt Halloween. I bought several displays years ago, the haunted house, sewer tunnel, vampire crypt and they sent me a link to download the instructions. That was several years ago, but they were very helpful.


----------



## Spirit Zombie (Mar 8, 2021)

spooky night said:


> I had no problem getting display instructions from Spirt Halloween. I bought several displays years ago, the haunted house, sewer tunnel, vampire crypt and they sent me a link to download the instructions. That was several years ago, but they were very helpful.


Can you sell the sewer tunnel or the haunted house?


----------



## spooky night (Sep 23, 2011)

Spirit Zombie said:


> Can you sell the sewer tunnel or the haunted house?


Sorry, I'm not selling any of them. I use the haunted house one every year, and the other ones I switch on and off.


----------



## Baby Huskin (Mar 26, 2021)

Im a little late to the thread. This year, I actually picked up the full Reaper's Island Cave and the Jack The Reaper/Animal Crates from the front theme. We went back the next day to see what was left and the manager gave us the vines that hang from it for free. I was able to display Lunging Pumpkin Carver, Jumping Spider, Fogging Skull Pile, And Rising From The Grave Ghoul On it. And then I picked up the FunHouse sign and Clown Head that hung above the clown costumes and used it for my clown display. Unfortunately, it started raining and we had to rush 10 animatronics inside and disassemble Reaper's Island Cave. Luckily, even though it was cardboard, it survived with minimal damage! If anyone has the trees from 2016 for sale, let me know. At the time, I didn't know you could buy displays lol.


----------

